# Craftwman 25cc/1.5 2 Cycle Gasoline Weedwacker



## NYGiants17 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello!
I'm a newbie!

I have a Craftwman 25cc/1.5 2 Cycle Gasoline Weedwacker and the PULL START CABLE seem to have LOCKED. It no longer goes back and rewind. I opened the unit and couldn't get further or what to look for?:The pull is now all the way out and won't rewind at all. 
All the suggestions and help are greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm suspicioning the curl (I don't know what else to call it) on the end of the spring that engages the notch of the starter pulley, next to the post on the inside, has been sprung and no longer engages the pulley notch.

This will happen if rope is over extended many times in attempting to start.

There is a screw that holds the pulley down, remove this and you should be able to lift pulley out, after removing handle.

If this is the case, the curl on the end of the spring will be too far away from the post for the notch in the pulley to engage when placed down over it.

This being the case, I've fixed several (I don't know how long they will last) by bending the curl back toward the post so pulley notch can engage.
I use a small pair of needle nost pliers, about 1/2 inch back from curl, and bend toward post, keep doing until curl almost touches post. The pulley should now engage.

Or maybe the spring is broke. What's the model no. of unit?

maybe this will help some,
thanks,


----------



## NYGiants17 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello!
Thank you for your reply and post.

It is Model No.358-796600

I was able to open the unit but I was stuck on the Assembly Clutch Drum. Can this part be removed at all? The Assembly Clutch is behind the Assembly Clutch Drum. 

That's exactly what happened...I attempted to start the unit too many times and the rope finally locked up. 

What would cause the unite on not start up with a few tries?
I've got a new spark plug in there. Could it be the gas? If the gas has been sitting in the unit for a while? or did it needed the 2 cycle fluid?

I really appreciate all your input and help on this unit.

Thank you!


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

You've got a project on your hands,
The drum can be removed by 1) removing sparkplug, 2) stuffing some clean starter rope in cylinder, this holds piston still while 3) you reach down in pointy part of drum with a Torx T20 screwdriver and turn, with some effort, CCW.

Suspecting this unit has some age on it, I would clean/rekit the carb, cross ref shows the carb to be a ZAMA, C1U-W19,(need to verify this if you disassemble), kit would be a RB-117.
Gas should be fresh mixed 40:1 with small engine 2-cycle oil.
Fuel lines should be replaced and make sure primer bulb not cracked.
thanks,


----------



## NYGiants17 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. I have opened the unit but I have to purchase the Torx T20 screwdriver. That will be my project this weekend. 
I appreciate your input and help.

THANK YOU!


----------



## NYGiants17 (Mar 14, 2010)

I was able to open the unit and there was a piece that was broken. While taking out the Kit Pulley Starter, the "wire coil" came out all the way. I guess I need a new weedwacker now. Can this part be purchased and replaced? Looks like the motor is good. I was testing the pull/handle starter before the "wire coil" came off. The mechanism at that time was kind of messed up.
Can I but these parts? Kit Pulley Starter and Spring Starter? Can you recommend a good site to purchase these parts? I appreciate all your help!

Thank you!


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

From initial posts, you were having a problem with the starter spring before you took it apart and it came out.
If you're inclined, the part can be purchased at Sears, the part no is 545008011. The trimmer is made by Poulan.

Good luck,
thanks,


----------



## NYGiants17 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello! 
I ordered and received the replacement part and installed.
It seems to be "cranking" up normal now but for some reason, it won't start. I changed the spark plug and put new gas. 
No matter how many times I try to "crank" it, it wont start. Anything else I should change or check?

I really appreciate your help on this!

Thank you!


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

Here's the procedure I use:

Remove sparkplug
Pull starter rope a few times to clear cylinder 
Spray LMT (bought at Lowes) or drop a few drops of fuel mix into cylinder
Replace plug and sparkplug wire
Make sure switch is on
Attempt to start

If it fires, it's almost guaranteed to be a fuel issue. If it doesn't fire, disconnect kill switch to eliminate a switch failure, repeat above steps.

If engine does not fire, then you have an electrical problem (that's bad)!

If engine fires, you have a fuel issue--fresh fuel mix, check lines, primer, filter, then if all else fails, it's probably carb--but if it was running good before rope broke, it'll probably start before you get to the carb issues.

Good luck


----------



## NYGiants17 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello! 

I think we're getting closer...
I removed the sparkplug and pulled the starter rope several times.
I went to Lowes and they had no clue what LMT is. I "googled" it but couldn't find that either. Is that some special lubricant for the engine? Can I use a few drops of the 2-cycle engine oil?
When I removed the spark plug, it was kind of had that "grease" stuff on it. Is it suppose to be like that with the "grease" or should it be "dry" to spark? That entire cyliner looks like had some of that "grease" inside it. Is that normal? I then tried and almost started. It was showing some smoke from the muffler when I was pulling the starter rope but not quite all the way.
I haven't bought a new sparkplug yet - didn't have it at the Lowes I went to. 

That was the main question I had was the cylinder inside. If it's normal to have that "grease" inside or should it be dry for the sparkplug to start?

I really appreciate your help. We're getting closer.

Thank you again!


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm like you, I have no idea what LMT is.

Referring back to post #4, did you take the clutch drum off by using clean rope in the cylinder?

If so, was the rope 'greasy' when you removed it?

There shouldn't be an 'grease' in cylinder, although you're likely to find carbon there, and the rope would have carbon on it.

The 'grease' could be just carbon with fuel mix with it.

Let's see what happens with a new spark plug, properly gapped.
HTH
thanks,


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

LMT (Lawn Mower Tuneup) is an aersol liquid found in the mower parts/sparkplug section at Lowes. It has a bright yellow top on the can. It's the best "starter fluid", fuel cleaner that I've found--refer to is as "miracle juice"--my wife knows it by that name!!!. Our Tractor Supplys are also now carrying it! It's from the same company that makes PB Blaster penetrating lubricant. Discovered it a couple years ago, hope they never quit making it!!

Just used it today to help out a friend. His Craftsman trimmer fired and ran just a few seconds on it, then died--he has a fuel problem. He was chasing an electrical problem. Yes, you can also drop in a few drops of fuel mix--but I always seem to get too much or not enough.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks,
If it's made by same co. as PB Blaster, it has to be pretty good.


----------



## NYGiants17 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank You! 

I really really appreciate all your help!
I finally got it to work with the 2nd sparkplug. The 1st new one didn't want to work. I had to "crank" it almost a hundred times before it started to smoke. :wave:

I couldn't find the LMT at the current Lowe's in my area. I'll try a different Lowe's and find that LMT for future use. Is that good to spray once in a while on the "cylinder"? Can that be used to a mower also?

Thank you again for your help!:thumbsup:


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

I use the LMT for any gasoline engine. If it doesn't start, I go through the routine previously described. As much as I think of LMT, I need to contact the company to see if there's any monatary value in my recommendation of the product!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.blastergroup.com.au/lawn-mower-tune-up.html

Looking at the MSDS, LMT is pretty much Seafoam in a spray can, as they both contain similar ingredients, i.e., a light oil, naptha and alcohol.

I use Seafoam right along in my older motors, don't know how much it helps, but the concept appeals to me.
HTH
:thumbsup:


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

glenjudy said:


> http://www.blastergroup.com.au/lawn-mower-tune-up.html
> 
> Looking at the MSDS, LMT is pretty much Seafoam in a spray can, as they both contain similar ingredients, i.e., a light oil, naptha and alcohol.
> 
> ...


Another product that I think a lot of--haven't tried the Seafoam Creep spray to see if it has the same engine starting abilities as LMT. I mostly use the LMT as my "starting fluid". Use to actually use starting fluid--never had any problems with it--but I've read that it shouldn't be used in small engines.


----------

